# haloween crabs



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi bught a haloween crab at jl he eats crill and mysis will it eat veggys ?


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

crabs will generally eat anything... including other crabs, and snails

I started with them, but they caused more grief than good so they were evicted


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

How to care for your new halloween crab, Gecarcinus quadratus, with pictures


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Halloween Crabs eat just about anything that washes up on the shore, so it can be fed accordingly, with foods including vegetables, fish, hermit crab food, fish flakes, and dead insects


----------

